# New shipment of marine fish ready for sale Saturday February 1 at 10am list inside



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

*New shipment of marine fish ready for sale Saturday February 1 at 10am

List is below of what came in

COMMON NAME*

*Goby Diamond Orange Spot
Anthias Sunburst (S/M/L)
Clown Ocellaris (S/M)
Heniochus Blk & White (M/L)
Tang Powder Brown 
Trigger Pinktail 
Butterfly Yellow Long Nose 
Batfish Orbic (M/L)
Angel Yellow 
Angel Rusty 
Angel Bicolor 
Angel Coral Beauty 
Heniochus Blk & White (M/L)
Butterfly Copperband (M/L)
Tang Phil.Yellow Tang (Adult)
Tang Pacific Sailfin (M/L) 
Puffer Long-Spine Porcu. (S)
Soapfish Clown (S)
Anthias Purple Square (Male)
Rayfish Blue Spotted 
Fox Face (M)
Trigger Bursa 
Lobster Spiny Blue
Trigger Clown (S)
Clown Tomato Red 
Wrasse Pentail fairy
Wrasse Temmicks (Male)
Wrasse Katharine fairy
Goby Magnus 
Tang Phil. Yellow Tang Juv.
Lobster Red Reef (M)
Blenny Salarias (Jewelled)
Tang Pacific Sailfin (S) 
Harlequin Tusk (S/M)
Tang Blue Hippo Tang (M/L)
Tang Brown (Scopas) 
Pilot Fish (Golden trev. (M)
Fox Face (S)
Wrasse Blue-Sided Fairy
Shrimp Manthis (Green) (M/L)
Wrasse Temmicks (Fem)
Wrasse Kueter Leopard
Wrasse Sailfin fairy wrasse
Angel Emperor (Juv) (S)
Uchin Black Long Spine
Wrasse Red Fin Fairy
Goby Golden Head sleeper
Angel Emperor (Juv) (T)
Golden reef builder (bella)
Damsel Neon (Allen's)
Blenny Red Scooter (M/L)
Goby Firefish 
Goby Wheeler's Prawn
Wrasse Cleaner 
Cardinal Spotted
Goby Yellow Watchman
Starfish Blue
Stripe Whelk Snail
Shrimp Banded
Anemone Bubble Asst.
Anemone Regular Sebae
Sea Hare Slugs
Anthias Lyretail Pink (Male)
Shark Banded
Chromis Blue-Green
Damsel Yellow Tail
Trigger Clown (M/M/L)
Harlequin Tusk (S/M)*


----------

